# Old School Deba



## Doug (May 1, 2017)

I saw this old Deba with a concave Hira. I heard this was somewhat common along time ago. First time I've seen this though. Thought it was pretty cool looking.


----------



## tsuriru (May 1, 2017)

Some makers still make this Geometry on request.


----------



## natto (May 1, 2017)

Is it clad or honyaki? Asymmetrical steel bends or warps during the quench. This way its a bit more symmetric.

Thank you for posting.


----------



## JBroida (May 1, 2017)

yeah... you can still find ones like that. In fact, many are like that, just maybe a bit less extreme.


----------



## Doug (May 1, 2017)

natto said:


> Is it clad or honyaki? Asymmetrical steel bends or warps during the quench. This way its a bit more symmetric.
> 
> Thank you for posting.



It's laminated ni-mai Natto


----------



## Doug (May 1, 2017)

JBroida said:


> yeah... you can still find ones like that. In fact, many are like that, just maybe a bit less extreme.



Boy, you're up late Jon. By the way, enjoyed the visit in February. Thanks for the hospitality. Enjoying the stones and knife.


----------



## cheflarge (May 1, 2017)

Way cool, thanks for sharing.


----------

